# FavIcon wird nicht angezeigt



## Konstantin Gross (18. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe lokal den neusten Apache am laufen und die fast neuste PHP Version ich habe mal eine Testseite erstellt und dort mein FavIcon reingelegt, nur es will nicht ums verrecken angezeigt werden. Wenn ich das FavIcon auf meinen Internethoster lege geht es sofort. Muss ich vielleicht was extra am Apache einstellen?

Grüße


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2004)

Re:

A:wie hast du das Favicon "reingelegt"?

B:Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. August 2004)

Hallo,
also einmal habe ich das FavIcon ganz normal in das root Verzeichnis meines Servers gelegt. Und das andere war eine extra Seite wo ich alles so gemacht habe wie es auf http://www.favicon.de steht. Und ich benutzte den Avant Browser und den Internet Explorer. Wo ich das FavIcon auf meinen Webserver gelegt hatte, gings ja sofort, das ist leicht komisch finde ich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2004)

Hast du *.ico als MIME-Type in der httpd.conf eingetragen?

Wenn nicht, tu das erstmal 

```
AddType image/x-icon .ico
```


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. August 2004)

Hallo,
ja auch das ist schon lange drin. Funktioniert immer noch nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2004)

Ich hab mal bei mir nachgeschaut...er zeigt es nur an, wenn ich den Server über 

http://127.0.0.1 "anwähle".... per "localhost " kommt nix.

Warum? keine Ahnung, vielleicht find ich ja noch irgendwo ne Info dazu.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (20. August 2004)

Mhh selbst wenn ich das so mache, funktionierts nicht:
http://127.0.0.1:8080/favicon/test.html

sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2004)

Das "Root"-Verzeichnis....ist das auch das Document-Root-Verzeichnis(htdocs)....und nicht etwa eines oberhalb davon(z.B. Apache-Dir).

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nix weiter dazu ein


----------

